# Contractor walked off with undone foundation



## Anid730 (Mar 11, 2011)

My contractor walked off, or should I say quit and we are now in legal war so I could get my money back. However, as of now he has excavated dirt right behind my home, put a footing, and set up the masonary blocks. However, we've had a terrible winter and so all the snow as melted into and around the trench as I call it and we are being hit with lots of rain. He refuses to pump out the water. What should I be concerned about? Will this affect the stability of the foundation,as it was done in temperatures of 26 degrees? Will I have to treat the land for termites? Will the water that has been sitting there affect my home?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

